# Micro-Mac Cookware



## monsterhog (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello everyone my mother had some old microwavable piece of cookware from the brand known as Micro-Mac. Specifically some steamer pots that were absolutely wonderful to use. The ones she had have finally wore out after 30 years and i would like to purchase some more; however it seems that the owner died a few years ago. Does anyone have an updated contact info or know where i can purchase these marvelous products? here is link that chef-talk actually has listed here http://www.cheftalk.com/products/micro-mac-3-quart-simmer-pot

Thank you for any help you guys can give me!


----------

